# Collings Soco Deluxe w/ P90's - Take ii



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Redid the track - Guitar synth patch from the AXE FX.

Starting to bond with this guitar.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fcollings-cake-take-ii


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Please post a pic of the guitar.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice tone, Alex.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

sambonee said:


> Please post a pic of the guitar.


Here you go


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That's the one I remember. So sweet. You've gat good guitar taste. The new acronym. GGT. 

"Alex got GGT!!"


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

sambonee said:


> That's the one I remember. So sweet. You've gat good guitar taste. The new acronym. GGT.
> 
> "Alex got GGT!!"


Thx - I think the track is too busy with the interval licks mixing it up w/ the solo (which i'm not crazy about) - back to the cutting floor...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Take 2. Took a completely different path. Added a guitar synth and heavy sustain patch for the opening melody and then improvised a solo with the guitar synth patch. let me know your thoughts.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fcollings-cake-take-ii


----------

